# Topics > Books >  "Principles: Life and Work", Ray Dalio, 2017

## Airicist

"Principles: Life and Work", Ray Dalio, 2017

Ray Dalio
September 19, 2017

principles.com

youtube.com/Bridgewater

instagram.com/principles

----------

